# Anyone build their own Artwork Matboard Cutter?



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm making a lot of frames for some artwork and some of the mats will not be standard off the shelf. Custom mats can be pretty expensive, too. I've thought about buying mat cutting system in the past but the models I would want run $300-$400.

I was thinking that it's probably not too difficult with the right parts. I would likely use off the shelf cutters but build the rest myself of an assortment of parts.

It seems the key elements are the work surface, the straight edge for the reference, the straight edge for the cutter to run along on, and some sort of hold down for the mat board.

I would like to keep it under $100 or so but would spend more if I end up with something better than I can buy.

I would also consider buying a cheaper used system off of Craigslist or Ebay and then just copying it and making it bigger and better.

Anyway, if anyone has done this and can share some info and advice or can point me to some references, I would appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

That could be an interesting build. Mat board can be pretty tough to cut cleanly so the cutter frame would have to be very stiff.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't been able to find much info on building one. I think now I'm leaning towards buying something like the Logan 450-1 to use and learn on now and get an idea for whether building one will even be necessary.

I honestly probably don't really have time to build one but after some research, I think this one will do. I did look at the models at local big box crafts stores and they seemed kind of flimsy and cost more than what I can get the 450 for online.


----------

